# The new Hip "We Are The Same"



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone else diggin' it?

I won the CD from a radio station, wasn't expecting much. On first listen it was pretty good (my 4 year old daughter said she liked the "Morning Moon" song), but the whole album really kind of grows on you.

a fair bit of slide work, nice composition. Not quite classic like the first 4 or 5 albums, but quite good.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Man I really used to like the hip and was a huge fan, but seriously lately they suck!! they have done nothing of note since Trouble at the Henhouse. Their music has become forgettable and soft. I am still waiting for them to go back to their rocking roots. Until then I have no use for them. Heard a few songs of the new album and think it still sucks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in the minority, but I much prefer the Hips quieter, introspective songs. I really enjoy songs like "Pigeon Camera", "Ahead by a Century", "Wheat Kings" "Its a good life if you Dont Weaken" etc. I think Gord Downies voice and obscure lyrics work great in those types of songs.

Sounds like I should checkout the new CD.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a massive Hip fan but I found their last album kinda weak. This one...I'm not sure yet. I'll have to listen to it more before I make my final decision.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I'm in the minority, but I much prefer the Hips quieter, introspective songs. I really enjoy songs like "Pigeon Camera", "Ahead by a Century", "Wheat Kings" "Its a good life if you Dont Weaken" etc. I think Gord Downies voice and obscure lyrics work great in those types of songs.
> 
> Sounds like I should checkout the new CD.


there's a video covering a few of the songs here: http://www.thehip.com/video/
last recluse, coffee girl, morning moon

Morning moon is my fave of those three. just a charming song.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the single "Love is a curse" or is it love is a first? not sure what the title is exactly.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'm in the minority, but I much prefer the Hips quieter, introspective songs. I really enjoy songs like "Pigeon Camera", "Ahead by a Century", "Wheat Kings" "Its a good life if you Dont Weaken" etc. I think Gord Downies voice and obscure lyrics work great in those types of songs.
> 
> Sounds like I should checkout the new CD.


Yeah......I think I'm on the same page as you. I prefer the quieter songs. I've only heard Love is a Curse so far and it has grown on me. I need to hear the rest.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

puckhead...Thanks for that link. Cool. Keep your stick on the ice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

more than two weeks in, it's still playing on repeat in my car, and now I find myself throughout the day humming or singing whatever the last song playing in the car was.

I'm really still very surprised at the strength of this album.

"Depression Suite", though it will never get any radio play (11 minute trilogy), is quickly becoming a classic for me. 
There is a great Gord lyric in there: "_Bring on the requisite strangeness, It always has to get a little weird a little weird_"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

No offense to anyone, but never been a fan in spite of seeing them live once (pretty average show at best).
A couple catchy songs, but I think if it werent for the CRTC they never would have gotten out of the bars.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I was a huge fan in their heyday... I mean, who wasn't? I think they've generally failed to keep up with the times and adapt to evolving musical tastes, but then again, there's more to making music than being popular.

I think Downie is a lyrical genius, and despite their huge popularity at one time, I don't think he's ever gotten his fair due as a master of the song lyric. He can paint a picture in a song with four words. 

I've found that even with their most popular albums, (i.e. the first couple), they always needed a few listens to grow. They're one of the few bands that I think their music gets better with repeated listening. I can think of a couple of their albums that I actually didn't like AT ALL the first time I heard them, even when I was a big fan. I thought "Day for Night" was horrible the first time I heard it. Ditto for "Trouble at the Henhouse". But after three or four listens, the songs grew into more than what they first appeared to be. I think the only reason I haven't liked their last few albums, is that I haven't listened to them enough! To me, that's the charm and the genius of the Hip. They've got something that stands the test of time, even though they don't seem to be writing the catchy, popular tunes one would hope to hear on first listen.

--- D


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> I was a huge fan in their heyday... I mean, who wasn't? I think they've generally failed to keep up with the times and adapt to evolving musical tastes, but then again, there's more to making music than being popular.
> 
> I think Downie is a lyrical genius, and despite their huge popularity at one time, I don't think he's ever gotten his fair due as a master of the song lyric. He can paint a picture in a song with four words.
> 
> ...



I would definately agree with that statement, although I think the last album I got by them was Henhouse or was that Day for night. Anyway I HATED day for night, but it's one of my favs now. Nautical Distaster is my fav one! GREAT story. I just don't have the time these days for anything but background music.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The "We are the same" launch was simulcast at movie theatres across the country and I went. I received a copy of the CD before it went on sale.

I think this is the best Hip album to date.

The album opens beautifully with the song Morning Moon. The Depression Suite is hauntingly beautiful, great songwriting with quite a few great hooks. The album really grows on you after a few listening sessions. Queen of the furrows and Country Day are good songs too. Not too many screaming solos but the songwriting (and singing) are top-notch.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't really like them until the Phantom Power album and they have kind of grown on me since. As their popularity wains, I like their sound more and more. Still wouldn't consider myself a fan, but I think they are improving with age.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm still warming it up to it. Every album for me took a few listens before I liked it then eventually loved it. This one is the same. It's getting better and better with every listen.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to see the simulcast and actually really liked the new tunes they played. I have the CD they gave out at the show, but I haven't cracked it yet.
I came out of the show humming "Love Is A Curse".
Good for them, sounds to me like they are stretching the boundries a bit for themselves.

cheers
pete


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry I'm a few months late to the thread here, but "We Are The Same" is my favourite since "Trouble At The Henhouse".


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> "Its a good life if you Don't Weaken"


I thought I was the only the one! That is a sublime bit of writing from Downy.

And I'm digging the new single I hear on the radio. I think it's The Hip, Modern. And it's working for me.

The Hip is one of the few bands where I actually listen to lyrics.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

filmosound said:


> Sorry I'm a few months late to the thread here, but "We Are The Same" is my favourite since "Trouble At The Henhouse".


amazing.... three months later and the disk is STILL in by car. I have swapped out the other six, but this one is still on regular rotation.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw them in St. Johns at Mile One arena at the beginning of the month. They were great ! Gord was on fire !!! Best I've ever heard them. Maybe this good new CD is pushing them on to even greater things.


----------

